# Layla 16 weeks old



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Layla is 16 weeks old today! She weighed 21 lbs as of Tuesday.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Whoooo look at that bed. Spoiled! lol


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

She's looking good! She's so pretty!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

she is sooo cute!! i LOVE her ears.. theya re perfect!!! ahahaha yea that is a nice bed,, i think i wanna sleep i it ahhaha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW where did you get that bed, it's the best!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

what a cutie pie!! Love the shades..lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

She is a super cutie!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is darling


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

I got the bed at Costco's it was only like 23.00. I couldn't find anything as nice and comfy for under 40.00 at the petstores around here. Now if I could only get to her sleep in it instead of on the couch


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

princesstrish617 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I got the bed at Costco's it was only like 23.00. I couldn't find anything as nice and comfy for under 40.00 at the petstores around here. Now if I could only get to her sleep in it instead of on the couch


THat is a nice bed! my boss's wife makes beds like these to match her furniture in her house! lol... then when she changes furniture, she gives the old one away and makes new ones to match again... her dogs are SPOILED! they have their own room, beds in almost every room, (they have four dogs btw none of them APBT, All pugs and one french bulldog), framed photos of them in their room, a huge basket full of toys. i can't bring diesel there or else he'll get jealous... lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Layla is one beautiful girl :woof:


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, she's simply adorable!! Actually, my husband and I had to take a second look, because she looks so much like Lucy...just a little bit older, is all. Other than this, they could be sisters! 

The bed looks so soft and comfy! Too bad she prefers the couch...lol..Lucy prefers sleeping on our bed with us...maybe I should get a bed like yours!!?!?!?!


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very pretty dog...


----------



## Caliber5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg she is tooooo freakin cute. Such a great lookin happy face. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SSuperChevy (Mar 16, 2009)

she looks good keep up the good work


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

She is just too darn cute for her own good. I love her color and her bed is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------

